# Does anyone have experience with zeiss scopes or the 257 wby



## backyardsniper (Feb 27, 2010)

I have recently put together a new rig. It is a weatherby vanguard/howa in 257 wby I kind of bought it on a whim i always wanted a wby rifle and this was a reasonably inexpensive way to test the waters. I am usually a rem 700 kind of guy and mostly on the tactical side like the 700 5r in 308 w/leupold mk 4 but i wanted a scope to put on this that would eliminate having to crank turrets in faster paced hunting situations so i figured the suposedly flat shooting 257 with a 3.5-10 ziess conquest with the rapid z 600 reticle would make a good varmint /deer rifle. I have done limited testing with the balistic reticle. So far it seems to hold its accuracy well out to 400, can consistently hit 6" plates using the calibrated 400 yd reticle, that is as far as i have been able to test it. I am working on a handload as well i am looking at the horNADY SST IN 117gr i think that would be plenty for deer and will certainly handle coyote but i see no need to have two seperate loads. Any info or opinions would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## Chiefs (Feb 28, 2010)

I shoot the .257 Wby and it is one of if not the most favorite of my calibers. I have used it to take many animals from Sitka Blacktails, to Desert Mule Deer down in Mexico then shot coyotes with it on the same trip. I shoot facory 115 gr. Nosler Ballistic tips.


----------

